# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  cika u ruci, bočica u ustima

## rossa

pozdrav,

evo i mi smo se odjavili s 23 mjeseca (a baš sam se htjela upisati i na listu onih koji doje iza drugog rođendana).
Već neko vrijeme se Mo uspavljuje dudom i bočicom. prije dva mjeseca smo zaključile s dojenjem i nakon par dana je skroz zaboravila ciku. nije me napadala kad bi me vidila golu, ili u kostimu kad su na dohvat.
e sad od prije jedno mjesec dana ima novu foru. mora imat ciku u ruci kad ide spavati i stalno mi i po danu uvlači ruke u grudnjak. to nije radila ni dok je još cikila.
Ne pokušava je staviti usta, ali mora biti pod rukom. Pojma nemam odakle joj sad to.
JEl to neka faza i da joj dopustim neko vrijeme?
mislim ne smeta mene to previše osim kad baš intenzivno traži sljedeću radio stanicu, ali to joj onda i kažem pa ona bude nježnija. Sad smo još i krenule u vrtić pa joj ne bi zabranjivala ništa, ali mi ipak nije jasno kako se toga sitila nakon misec dana pauze

----------

